

Show HN: HTML5 Admin (updated version) - chickerun
http://www.html5admin.com/changelog/

======
ricricucit
Thanks @chickerun!

~~~
chickerun
Yeah, I've received the email for the free update (I bought the first
release), so I wanted to make an heads up here :-)

Awesome template, thank you!

~~~
ricricucit
you're welcome :)

